# [APP][2.1+][No-Root] ChargeBar - MIUI battery bar



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

Today marks the initial release of ChargeBar, the free, fully-customizable, feature-packed MIUI battery bar for ANY Android device on ANY ROM, no root required! Hopefully everyone will give this a shot, we're sure you'll like it. It includes more customizations that the actual MIUI battery bar! *Like the app? Don't forget to hit "Thanks!"*

Feature include:
The ability to start when the device has finished booting.
Automatic hiding in full screen applications.
Hiding in the lock screen.
Configurable animation styles (default, inverted, and centered).
Displaying a status bar notification/ reminder.
1% battery indicator for supported devices (and a hack for Motorola devices including the Defy).
Changing the color (choose a static color or an interval based on the remaining charge).
1% interval options for color (unlike other apps there are no predefined ranged like 0-20%, you can select as many ranges as finely as you want. Even choose a color for every percent!)
Charging animations.
Changing the background color.
Changing the height.
Configurable position (top, bottom, bottom of status bar).
If possible please consider donating, it supports development as well as removes the permanent graphical links at the bottom of the app (they are not "ads" per-say nor does this app require the INTERNET permission). _*Please refrain from re-posting the APK anywhere! We will take care of updating it on our website.*_

While ChargeBar is no longer in beta that does not mean that there will not be bugs. If you run into any issues please send us an email with your device, firmware, description of the problem, screenshot/ logcat, or any other relevant piece of information.

Some helpful links:

Android Market
Seven+ Project Post
Seven+ Blog Post
The UltraLinx Post
UltraUI Post
APK File


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job! Thanks


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Haven't had a single issue with this running CM9. Works better than others out there.


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

This is one of the most fantastic apps on the market, and is one that I will be adding to my family app recommendation list.


----------



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

The latest update now sports the customizable animation styles! You can have ChargeBar work right-to-left, left-to-right, or centered! Hope everyone will appreciate just one more way that ChargeBar is more configurable than the default MIUI battery bar!

Tom


----------

